# Dialga Vs. Palkia



## Cyndaquil (Aug 27, 2008)

Which one is Better? Dialga or Palkia?
I chose Palkia:P
Spacial Rend is much better


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Palkia, Spacial Rend is better, it doesn't have to recharge, also, only one weakness comared to Dialga, which has 3 at least.^^


----------



## Kabigon (Aug 27, 2008)

I do believe that Dialga is overrated.  And I like Spacial Rend better... and another thing... what the hell is time WITHOUT SPACE?  So a clock will be able to move in the darkness but Space is way better.  At least you have somewhere to sit.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 27, 2008)

Its probably because people saw the anime where Dialga almost beat palkia.
Or because more people got pokemon diamond


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 27, 2008)

Palkia, because Spacial rend is better, it's not overrated like _some_ blue steel dog-looking thing, and it looks more like a dragon, and less weaknesses.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 27, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief (well not in this forum apparently, but...) Palkia owns.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 27, 2008)

Renteura said:


> Contrary to popular belief (well not in this forum apparently, but...) Palkia owns.



I already knew that but it is true for sure.
I mean palkia uses spacial rend while dialga is charging its beam and dialga faints plus Spacial rend is better. Also in the Gts I noticed on my list of people with palkia none wanted a dialga but with the dialga list there were some that wanted a palkia


----------



## Kabigon (Aug 27, 2008)

Palkia looks like a frigging Mecha Godzilla and is sharp.  While Dialga looks like a piece of rubbish.  If you saw the 10th movie then you see that when Dialga charges up all it does is makes those steel "fins" get bigger.  Dialga sucks.  End of discussion...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought that everybody liked Dialga but I guess I am not alone.

Btw On Ebay a japanese Pokemon Pearl Is more expense than a Japanese Pokemon Diamond I know why too.(The japanese are smart and know that Palkia is better)


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 27, 2008)

Palkia is WAY better, and wtf is that _thing_ on Diagla's head? But something
about Palkia how the hell is it part water? I still like it though.


----------



## Kabigon (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks like it would be better suited to be part Psychic huh?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder where the water comes from too....
Thatd be a sight palkia swimming lol
Or maybe palkia was too strong without water to weaken it up.


----------



## zuea (Aug 27, 2008)

Palkia is a better pokemon but i like the way Diagla looks.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow geez, two years ago (or whenever they were first revealed) and the poll would have been completely opposite I think. People's opinions have really changed about Palkia.

I like him because he's a giant freaking pink godzilla dude with wings who'll Spacial Rend your brain in half if you don't like him, so.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 27, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> I wonder where the water comes from too....
> Thatd be a sight palkia swimming lol
> Or maybe palkia was too strong without water to weaken it up.


Ha, that would be funny. *Imagines Palkia on a surf board* lol


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 28, 2008)

The surf board would break unless it was more like a Large Rowboat I thought of him swimming with his arms though. Still Palkia on a surf board lol
I wonder when palkia was able to learn surf....


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 28, 2008)

Palkia. 

Dialga overrated.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 28, 2008)

Who cares if Dialga is overrated?! I like it! I like Palkia too, and it was a little bit hard to decide, but with everyone bashing Dialga I've decided to side with it. So XP.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to the dialga fans for bashing dialga but Everybody was bashing palkia way back


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 28, 2008)

I like Palkia better even though I have Diamond. I do still like Dialga though. But time without space would be nothing, and space without time would be nothing, so I guess I'm on both sides. :P Oh, and Spacial Rend is soo much better than Roar of Time.

But I absolutly HATE Dialga's cry. Palkia's cry is cool though.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 28, 2008)

I prefer Dialga, because







...'Nuff said.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 28, 2008)

Freud would say: "This Pokémon seems to have some very repressed subconscious thoughts... Perhaps as a child, it had sexual feelings for its mother... but envied its father, because he was its main competitor for her attention..." X3 Oh look at the nonsense that I am spouting out in response to a retorical question~ This is what happens when I don't get enough sleep~

Anyway, I like them both. Yeah. Can't decide which one is better. They're both pure awesomenocity, really.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 28, 2008)

Even before I saw Dialga, I didn't like Palkia. When I saw Dialga, I loved it. Later, I got Diamond, not Pearl. It should be obvious what I voted for.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 28, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> I wonder where the water comes from too....
> Thatd be a sight palkia swimming lol
> Or maybe palkia was too strong without water to weaken it up.


Palkia is from Pearl, pearls are made in oysters, oysters live in the water.

I am a Palkia lover, mine is nicknamed Patina!


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 28, 2008)

Dialga, because Palkia looks like a transformer and the male genitalia rolled into one with poor designing.

Besides, Dialga owns in PMD2.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 28, 2008)

Palkia, because I have one, it's a fucking godzilla, it's pink, Spacial Rend kicks ass, and it is _aerodynamic_.

But I accidently voted diagla >I


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

Dialga. Time FTW! I've always been fascinated with the flow of time.
Also its cry.
Di-a-RU-ga!
Japanese name. :)
And whoever says Dialga can't fly? At least it levitates.
Plus, it can learn a wide variety of types of moves. :)


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 28, 2008)

I like Dialga better because he has better colors.   :P


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 28, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> Thatd be a sight palkia swimming lol


I need to draw that. Now. 







:D

I like Palkia better, mainly because it's more fun to draw, and it's really powerful and stuff.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 28, 2008)

palkia has a penis for a head
and he just looks bulky and fat :[
so i chose dialga


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 29, 2008)

Palkia plz.


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

Darksong said:


> Plus, it can learn a wide variety of types of moves. :)


Yeah, but that doesn't mean you should still teach them. Haven't you learned from the Aggron's Solarbeam/Thunder combo? Not good at all.

Dialga. I used to like Palkia for whatever reason, but now it shifted to Dialga.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 31, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> Palkia is from Pearl, pearls are made in oysters, oysters live in the water.
> 
> I am a Palkia lover, mine is nicknamed Patina!


Except Palkias look absolutely nothing like oysters. :P
Wait...but oysters...Cloyster...

And Palkia + Cloyster = ?


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 31, 2008)

Renteura said:


> And Palkia + Cloyster = ?


Clamperl.

And I voted Dialga because I think it just looks better.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 31, 2008)

Renteura said:


> Except Palkias look absolutely nothing like oysters. :P
> Wait...but oysters...Cloyster...
> 
> And Palkia + Cloyster = ?


XD  Butterfree should add this to the humor section.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 31, 2008)

i thought everyone liked dialga. apparantly i was wrong.:sweatdrop: i like dialga better. i would like palkia but it's just that it's pink and a pink water/dragon pokemon? no. just no. dialga looks waaay better and it's cool, strong, and uh, cool.:sunglasses:


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 31, 2008)

... Yup.
I liked Palkia because it ruled over space, I originally preffered Dialgas appearance actually, but I warmed up to Palkia for some reason. Oo

Dialgas still cool, but I like Palkia better.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 31, 2008)

Dialga wins just because it has an awesome style. 8D *shot*


----------



## Autumn (Aug 31, 2008)

Dialga. Yeah, sue me. Palkia might be better move-wise, but... For one thing, Dialga reminds me more of a dragon than Palkia. I haven't seen the Dialga vs Palkia movie, so I don't have any opinions on that. Dialga's blue (my favorite color), looks a lot better than Palkia and is epic pwn in MD2. I also _adore_ time-travel and anything related to it a lot more than I do space. Yeah.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't hate Dialga, I just think it's unattractive (no offense to you Dialga lovers out there) and worth less in battle.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 1, 2008)

_Dialga is my favorite in terms of design and looks but Palkia beats him/her in moves and type. So I voted for Dialga for some reason. This is called pressing the I button 






			Hi
		
Click to expand...

and this is pressing it again._


> Hi


From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> I don't hate Dialga, I just think it's unattractive (no offense to you Dialga lovers out there) and worth less in battle.


Worthless? Totally not. My Dialga beat half of the Elite Four on its own, and it was a lower level than most of them. I'm pretty sure you have Dialga confused with Magikarp.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 1, 2008)

Darksong said:


> Worthless? Totally not. My Dialga beat half of the Elite Four on its own, and it was a lower level than most of them. I'm pretty sure you have Dialga confused with Magikarp.


Think again! Time really doesn't exist anyway!


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

When I first saw them I preferred Dialga. And I was going to get Diamond before I realised I always get the second named version, and I didn't want to break the tradition even though I was getting red over blue.

So now I think I just prefer Palkia because I've actually used it.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 1, 2008)

I always normally got the blue one, (Sapphire, and I really want Blue but can't get it) or the second named one (apart from Gold and Silver, I got both). I have my sisters Red, my Yellow, LeafGreen and Sapphire. It was only till after my dad ordered Pearl I realised it was 'the red (pink) version). But I prefer Palkia by a long way. Dialga looked like a dog, and we already have dog Pokémon, but Palkia was something new and different.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 3, 2008)

Neither. Giratina pwns both!


----------



## DarkeLourd (Sep 6, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Neither. Giratina pwns both!


I agree. He's the ONLY pokemon to be weak to both of his own types, but there is a reason Palkia and Dialga have been fighting each other for that long... and I'll let you know as soon as i find out why.


----------



## Zangoose (Sep 6, 2008)

Just in: Palkia's backsprite looks like a penis. Disscuss.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 8, 2008)

Both are cool to me...


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 9, 2008)

THIS JUST IN!  Zangoose has a dirty mind, states the obvious and is an immature noob.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

Ooh, they're tied now! :O

I picked Palkia because of the design (well, for when I was deciding between Diamond and Pearl) and I like its type picks. Water makes sense for a Pokémon that's involved with space. And, well, I like Spacial Rend's animation. :B

Zangoose: Ooh, thanks. Now I'll see one whenever I use Palkia.


----------



## Zangoose (Sep 10, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> THIS JUST IN!  Zangoose has a dirty mind, states the obvious and is an immature noob.


Ever seen This Fourm? Its where I got it from.

Way to flame.


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 10, 2008)

I chose Dialga. I personally like Dialga better than Palkia because of the looks and I actually like Dialga's types better than Palkia's.. I do have both versions and tried both but.. meh, Dialga just settled better with me.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 14, 2008)

Yay, Dialga's winning now. =D


----------



## Byrus (Sep 14, 2008)

Tied again.

Palkia is badass. Dialga's head almost seems like an alien reference though.


----------



## Sevenclaws (Sep 16, 2008)

Palkia. I like it's type, and I dunno... It's like an awesome dinosaur. Dialga's cool, too, though. Time Travel be awezome.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 27, 2008)

Palkia so owns he looks awesome on everything especially Battle Revolution, also he is so much more fun to draw. Also Diagla IS overated, my vote on Palkia made Palkia and Diagla even with 26 votes each.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 27, 2008)

Mercury said:


> I always normally got the blue one, (Sapphire, and I really want Blue but can't get it) or the second named one (apart from Gold and Silver, I got both). I have my sisters Red, my Yellow, LeafGreen and Sapphire. It was only till after my dad ordered Pearl I realised it was 'the red (pink) version). But I prefer Palkia by a long way. Dialga looked like a dog, and we already have dog Pokémon, but Palkia was something new and different.


Yeah, i got the RED/FIRE version of the games whenever I could, Gold,Ruby,Pearl ( well that last one doesn't count,but its more of the Attacker rather than the strategic, majestic one (Diagla,Kyrogue,Lugia)


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 1, 2008)

Dialga for life. Plus the Dialga style rocks like hell.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 1, 2008)

I think they are both cool, but Palkia has always been my favorite. :)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 1, 2008)

Dialga.
The design is better than Palkia's in my opinion. Palkia just looks like... I don't know. It's just odd.
And I like blue/silver more than white/pink.


----------



## o_O (Oct 1, 2008)

Dialga FTW!


----------



## Fredie (Oct 5, 2008)

I know that Palkai is far better than Dialga, I just prefer him....
Not to sure why though..


----------



## Jetx (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't believe Palkia is winning. It's so ugly. It looks like Groudon overloaded on drugs or something. :(
Dialga's like some godly dog. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 5, 2008)

I know. Dialga FTW. Too bad I can't vote twice... Roar of Time looks awesome on my rented Pokemon Battle Revolution! And, this completely off topic, would anyone mind a quick PBR Wi-Fi battle?


----------



## Adnan (Oct 5, 2008)

Palkia is pretty good with attacks and all but Dialga looks much better.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 7, 2008)

I went with both because the whole is cooler than the sum of the parts.

Think about it:
Explore the universe of Travel through time

or do _both_


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

I think that the two need each other to exist - time is meaningless without space, but space is TOTALLY AND UTTERLY POINTLESS without time.  Of the two, I think space is the base element that is helped along by time, but Dialge looks cooler so I voted for him.  That steel/dragon combination cannon is just too good to ignore.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 2, 2008)

aw... Palkias on top.


----------



## S.K (Dec 2, 2008)

Palkia.Palkia.Palkia.

They are both good pokemon but nothing can defeat the awesomeness of Palkia.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 2, 2008)

Palkia. It is the sole reason I got Pearl, even though I wanted a Cranidos. I loved it then, and I loved it now. For those who hate Palkia's looks, well Dialga's design is UGLY! The only good that came from it was the Roar of Time style that I am currently using. I also hate how Nintendo seem to like Dialga better, with him almost beating Palkia in movie ten and leaving Palkia out of movie eleven. Such shame Nintendo has brought upon our pink Pal.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 2, 2008)

Dialga. It already looks 10,000x better than Palkia, plus Raor of Time has got to be one of the best moves there is.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 2, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> Dialga. It already looks 10,000x better than Palkia, plus Raor of Time has got to be one of the best moves there is.


Um...not really. After using Roar of Time, Dialga cannot attack for one turn. Palkia's Spacial Rend only does 100 compared to Roar of Time's 150, but you aren't limited by having to recharge. Besides that, it is also 5% more accurate.

Turn 1: Roar of Time- 150, Spacial Rend- 100

Turn 2: Dialga must Recharge! Spacial Rend- 100

Between 2 turns, Dialga only did 150, while Palkia did 200. And that isn't including STAB and type advantages or stats and EV training. Essentially, Palkia wins.

And how does a blocky dog look better than a dinosaur?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Um...not really. After using Roar of Time, Dialga cannot attack for one turn. Palkia's Spacial Rend only does 100 compared to Roar of Time's 150, but you aren't limited by having to recharge. Besides that, it is also 5% more accurate.
> 
> Turn 1: Roar of Time- 150, Spacial Rend- 100
> 
> ...


Since Roar of Time and Spacial Rend are both the same type, they get the same STAB and type advantage. In fact in a straight battle between the two Dialga is dealing double the damage of Palkia due to Dialga's Steel typing.
Effectively, despite the tactical superiority of Spacial Rend, Dialga will come out on top due to it's typing.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

Dialga rules! I don't know how Palkia[that mutant PINK thing] is winning.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still with Palkia. All the way.


----------



## Cadet (Dec 3, 2008)

And Palkia is back in the lead!!!!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Curses.


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

MWHAHAHAHA!!!

This is war!

Palkia!


----------



## alonsyalonso (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm with dat guy.^


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> I'm with dat guy.^


You mean that _girl_, right?

Anyway I'll have to fall back on my old 'back the little guy' approach, and back Dialga.


----------



## NO HAX (Dec 4, 2008)

Palkia will remain in the lead if I have to go insane.


----------



## Beep The Meep (Dec 4, 2008)

Dialga is overrated.

Palkia has exactly 10 more votes than Dialga


----------



## S.K (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes! Palkia has exactly 50 votes!

If only I could vote twice. Palkia deserves to be there


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

It is so sad that the weird pink ugly thing is winning over the blue awesome diamond thing that stars in one of TCOD's styles.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 12, 2008)

It is 50-33, Dialga doesn't stand a chance. Meh heheheheh...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Evil Objection. Voting is nothing compared to _Dialga's awesomesaucity.
_


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know how Dialga could possibley lose this poll. I think Roar of Time is way more epic than spacial rend.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

^ By far. Really people these days need to get better taste.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 23, 2008)

Not really.

Why is it such a surprise that Palkia is winning?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 24, 2008)

Because being serious, Palkia is an ugly Pink...thing and Dialga is an awesome dragon like Blue[best colour ever] thing and is a good thing.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, I like Dialga better, but seriously, Spacial Rend kicks so much more ass.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 24, 2008)

That's favorite Attack. This is favorite Pokemon. Difference.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 24, 2008)

Dialga is uglier than Palkia by a long shot. The only thing it has is the blue color scheme, and that isn't saying much.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

But Palkia is going by almost plain dragon design. With Dialga, the design is expanding the usual dragon design into something more original. I aplaud the inventer of dialga! I don't mind palkia that much, but when I compare them, clearly Dialga is cooler.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 24, 2008)

Ehh. I don't like Palkia because of its face and weird head.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, I don't care for palkia's head either. lol(sexual inuendo) I like dialga's crown thing.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 24, 2008)

Dialga and Palkia are more based off Dinosaurs than Dragons. That's why Dialga looks different when compared to his fellow Dragons.


----------



## Astro (Dec 24, 2008)

Palkia just looks so much cooler, oh yeah and he's a dragon, which makes him 10X as cool.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 28, 2008)

Dialgia used awsomenesss
Palkia was defeated


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 29, 2008)

^ Yep.

Palkia has a...strange head. No one can deny it.


----------

